# Algumas máquinas, geração e distribuição de pacotes e outros

## Xevil

Boa tarde a todos,

Testei o Gentoo em algumas ocasiões mas não fiquei muito tempo, tenho agora a necessidade de ter pacotes atuais somado ao grau de customização que o Gentoo permite(com as USE flags).

Vejo que a maior parte das pessoas aparentemente instalam tudo compilado a partir das fontes, quero tentar reduzir esse tempo dedicando apenas uma das minhas máquinas para realizar esse trabalho e distribui-lo. Como não parece ser uma escolha da maioria, gostaria de saber se é seguro instalar tudo da distribuição a partir de pacotes binários(pré-construídos numa máquina dedicada) e atualizá-los também por pacotes binários. Outra questão, existem muitas quebras no Gentoo atualmente(instabilidade, programas que deixam de funcionar)? A distribuição continua em desenvolvimento continuo e consistente?

----------

## wltr

Yo, 

 *Quote:*   

> gostaria de saber se é seguro instalar tudo da distribuição a partir de pacotes binários(pré-construídos numa máquina dedicada)

 

É seguro. Você pode usar a tecnologia cross-compiling através do pacote crossdev.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Crossdev

----------

